# I present to you my cruze ;-)



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! What did you use to cover the chrome bar on the trunk? vinyl?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

danielp23 said:


> Welcome to the forum! What did you use to cover the chrome bar on the trunk? vinyl?


 In difrent countries they don't get chrome trunk bar. They get a body colored bar that we wish we had. It took them forever to delete the chrome bar on the 12-13 Impala making it look soo much better.


From the looks of it, he could use a Verano dome light as well.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

pedro67 said:


> Hello everyone, I present my cruze LT 150 hp diesel.
> Changes made ​​by me:
> antenna "shark fin" (BMW style), Bi-Xenon headlights (6000 K), tinted windows, replaced the air filter with the K & N, change all the interior lights and position lights with "multi led".
> here are some photos:


Fixed!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> In difrent countries they don't get chrome trunk bar. They get a body colored bar that we wish we had. It took them forever to delete the chrome bar on the 12-13 Impala making it look soo much better.
> 
> 
> From the looks of it, he could use a Verano dome light as well.


Speaking of, I had tried over the summer to find part numbers and/or a vendor that would sell me a color matched bar and had no luck.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Was this light factory in the headlight for that region?



giantsnation said:


> Speaking of, I had tried over the summer to find part numbers and/or a vendor that would sell me a color matched bar and had no luck.


I asked the body shop when they realigned the bumpers & doors and they said they won't paint that bar.


----------



## pedro67 (Dec 24, 2013)

hello Merc6, 
I apologize for "my" English .. but use the translator of "google", which does not always translate well ... 
If I understand correctly, you have problems with the led bulb? 
you place the photo:


if not .. I apologize ..
ciao Merc6


----------



## pedro67 (Dec 24, 2013)

Here in Italy, we say that the police are quite "tolerant" with some changes to the car ...
hello Merc6


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

pedro67 said:


> hello Merc6,
> I apologize for "my" English .. but use the translator of "google", which does not always translate well ...
> If I understand correctly, you have problems with the led bulb?
> you place the photo:
> ...


Let me try asking this way...

Ci scusiamo per la confusione, mi stavo chiedendo se quella luce nel faro è dalla fabbrica. I nostri headliights presentano High, Low, e girano solo le lampadine. Non hai drill eventuali nuovi buchi basta sostituire la lampadina con un LED?


----------



## pedro67 (Dec 24, 2013)

OK .. .. Merc6 .. I may have figured out .. 
No, the factory, I did not like ... paid little light .. so I changed. 
The factory were these: 

I apologize for the "confusion" ..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

pedro67 said:


> OK .. .. Merc6 .. I may have figured out ..
> No, the factory, I did not like ... paid little light .. so I changed.
> The factory were these:
> 
> I apologize for the "confusion" ..


I wish we had this feature here in the USA. It seems like we will always have options that other people want from another country.


----------

